

The Proposal to Redesign the Dollar That’s Weirdly Blowing Up the Internet - hackerjam
http://foreignpolicy.com/2014/12/04/the_proposal_to_redesign_the_dollar_thats_weirdly_blowing_up_the_internet/

======
a3n
The designs shown make me feel forward looking, hopeful and excited. They make
me feel like I want to get to work and make something of myself, my country
and my planet.

The current designs in my wallet remind me of how I think of our country now,
trying to get by on the momentum from past accomplishment.

And the two thoughts together make me wonder ... what are we trying to
accomplish? As far as I can see, our greatest efforts as a country are trying
to ensure that one part of the population doesn't accomplish anything that the
other part doesn't want. We're living in the past and looking inward.

